# Blender = licuadora o batidora?



## Misssilvia

El texto es una receta e incluye la palabra Blender, alquien sabe si es licuadora o batidora?

Según yo licuadora es mixeur y batidora mixer, pero mi texto dice así:

_Verser le lait chaud et bien mélanger. Passer cet appareil au blender pour faire gonfler._

Podría pensar que toman blender del inglés y que sería entonces licuadora, pero el hecho de que el resultado sea esponjar me hace pensar más en batidora.
Tampoco me queda claro el significado de "appareil" en este contexto. Supongo que se refiere a la mezcla.


----------



## Paquita

Una pregunta similar aquí:
Mixeur (batidora / licuadora)

... y el problema todavía sin solución...


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

*Batidora de vaso o batidora blender.*

Con  este pequeño electrodoméstico, podemos licuar frutas, batir, picar hielo, hacer mayonesa, purés.... Basta con elegir lo que queremos hacer entre las funciones programadas.

En cuanto a “appareil”, consulta este hilo:
pour l'appareil (cuisine)


----------



## Misssilvia

Appareil ahora si ya me quedó clarisimo! Gracias Athos de Tracia !
De Blender mmm, sigo confundida jajaja, Creo que usaré la licuadora por que todo indica que a eso se refiere "Blender" Gracias a todos!


----------



## chics

En mi casa, y la gente que conozco en España, usamos una batidora (a veces llamada minipimer) larga, que en Francia especifican que es "de brazo" o "giraffe" (porque es como el cuello de una jirafa. Por lo que he observado, esta batidora (que nosotros usamos para hacer mahonesa, por ejemplo) es algo menos habitual en Francia, donde es más frecuente la "de vaso", que tiene una pinta parecida a la licuadora (como una especie de jarra) y a la que a veces he visto que llaman "blender".


----------



## Misssilvia

Gracias chics, seguramente es eso que la batidora no es tan común en Francia.


----------



## TRADLADY

Bonjour à tous
Je reprends ce fil car je dois trouver la traduction de "blender". 
Que pensez-vous de "batidora de vaso" ?

Merci de votre aide et belle journée
TL


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Je maintiens ma proposition d'il y a plus de 10 ans: un blender est une *batidora de vaso*. 



> Estas son las principales ventajas de una batidora de vaso. *Como vamos a ver a continuación, con la licuadora no podemos hacer algunas de estas funciones, pero es más precisa si queremos extraer el jugo de las frutas y verduras.* En parte, el origen de la confusión está en que en otros idiomas, como el inglés, se llama licuadora (blender) a la batidora de vaso.


(Je ne peux pas de donner de référence, c'est un lien commercial)


----------



## Salud libre

Hola, yo siempre he oído en España *batidora de vaso*.


----------



## TRADLADY

Mille mercis Athos y Salud libre
Bon dimanche
TL


----------



## Nanon

En voyant la page donnée par Athos (j'ai recherché le texte et je l'ai trouvée tout de suite), je vois un appareil ménager avec un contenant assez haut avec plein de fruits dedans et un moteur en-dessous.... et ça, dans plusieurs pays d'Amérique Latine, ça s'appelle bien _licuadora  _.
Je vous mets une image un peu plus « vintage » de la _licuadora _classique:




Sur la page citée par Athos (que je ne nommerai pas non plus, c'est celle d'un fabricant), la _licuadora _espagnole correspond en français à un _extracteur de jus _(j'aurais dit une centrifugeuse, mais il paraît que ce n'est pas la même chose : voir Extracteur VS centrifugeuse : que choisir pour faire des jus ?).



chics said:


> En mi casa, y la gente que conozco en España, usamos una batidora (a veces llamada minipimer) larga, que en Francia especifican que es "de brazo" o "girafe" (porque es como el cuello de una jirafa. Por lo que he observado, esta batidora (que nosotros usamos para hacer mahonesa, por ejemplo) es algo menos habitual en Francia, donde es más frecuente la "de vaso", que tiene una pinta parecida a la licuadora (como una especie de jarra) y a la que a veces he visto que llaman "blender".


En fait, il y a quelques décennies, le blender n'était pas si fréquent que ça en France, mais la tige plongeante, girafe ou mixeur plongeant (c'est la même chose - voir une mixette) se trouvait souvent dans les cuisines, du moins chez ceux qui ne pouvaient pas s'offrir un robot multifonctions. C'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui, beaucoup de gens cassent leur tirelire et s'offrent une machine qui fait tout (parfois avec un bol normal et un autre plus haut, ce dernier étant lui aussi appelé un blender) !


----------



## Giulia2213

Euh, mon robot multifonction n'a pas nécessité de casser ma tirelire non plus !!
Maintenant, même les mixers plongeants sont multifonction ! Avec une fonction blender même pour les modèles de base.
Pour la centrifugeuse, là, effectivement, il faut casser sa tirelire.

En Amérique Latine, le blender, j'ai toujours entendu *licuadora*. En tout cas, les chefs paraguayens le disent.


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> extracteur de jus


Extractor también por estos cerros, valles y llanuras.


----------



## Nanon

Je ne citerai pas de marques mais les robots qui font tout de A à Z, qui cuisent, qui pèsent les ingrédients selon la recette qu'ils vont chercher en ligne... si, si, ça coûte un bras   . J'ai un robot qui s'appelait déjà multifonctions il y a vingt ans, qui ne cuit pas, ne va pas sur internet et qui m'a laissé mes deux bras... Et il a même un blender (j'y tenais !). D'ailleurs, ça m'avait choquée au moment de l'achat de ne pouvoir utiliser qu'un anglicisme pour traduire _licuadora_.


----------



## swift

Tus vivencias latinoamericanas siguen muy a flor de piel, Nanoncita. Como aquella canción de Eddy Herrera:

¡La bailadora, eh! 💃🏻
¡La licuadora, eh! 🕺🏻

Aquí las manuales con mango se llaman también licuadoras, aunque creo que a nadie le daría un síncope si alguien las llamara batidoras.


----------



## Nanon

Me mataste. Mejor dicho, me licuaste.  
Edit - me pareció justo insistir porque la pregunta inicial venía de Estados Unidos / México y porque el hilo mencionado por Paquita no nos ayudaba mucho...


----------



## swift

😅😅😅 Canción obligatoria de todo bailongo y cualquier boda.

También recordé que otra palabra afín es “procesador”, aunque generalmente no es el aparato manual con mango, sino el “multifonctions”.


Nanon said:


> Edit - me pareció justo insistir porque la pregunta inicial venía de Estados Unidos / México y porque el hilo mencionado por Paquita no nos ayudaba mucho...


Gracias por esto. Aquí, “licuadora de vaso” suena peculiar, pero creo que solo resultaría extraño porque… cualquier licuadora tiene un vaso… y siempre que no sea “de bazo”. 😝


----------



## jprr

swift said:


> aunque creo que a nadie le daría un síncope si alguien las llamara batidoras.


Á mon avis, un des commentaires les plus sensés sur cette question sans fin 
Et pour les traductions, le plus raisonnable serait de voir avec le contexte et l'usage prévu dans la recette si c'est le cas.


----------



## swift

jprr said:


> le plus raisonnable serait de voir avec le contexte et l'usage prévu dans la recette si c'est le cas.


👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## TRADLADY

Bonsoir, 
Mille mercis pour vos interventions très riches et amusantes. 

Voici mon contexte : Laissez cuire 20 minutes, égouttez puis mixez finement au blender pour obtenir une purée bien lisse (on parle de céleri).

Donc, à votre avis, *batidora de vaso* ? 

Merci merci merci 
TL


----------



## swift

TRADLADY said:


> Donc, à votre avis, *batidora de vaso* ?


Si es para darse a entender en España, sí, claro.


----------



## TRADLADY

Gracias Swift.


----------

